# cyclogest pessaries wont stay in!



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi - I'm on day 9 of the 2ww (after a day 3 transfer, so the embryos would be 11 days old if they are still there) - am going crazy of course, but I'm sure that I am not imagining this - for the last two days I seem to be very moist, and the pessaries are not staying in - I'm putting them as far up as possible, and they were fine before. Anyone else had this? Should I put another one in? Is there a danger of too much progesterone if I do that?

Thanks! Excuse the madness....   
Good luck to everyone on the 2ww.
Jola


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

When you mean the cyclogest won't stay in....do you mean that the whole pessary is falling out or is it that you're noticing some waxy bits coming out when on the loo ?  If this is the case then it's nothing to worry about.  The progesterone is absorbed into your system within about 20-30mins and what comes out is just the vegetable oil/fat that the progesterone is suspended in....really nothing to worry about and happens to lots of us !

If it's because the whole pessary is falling out (which I'd be surprised at as your vaginal muscles should hold it, like they would a tampon), then try using the "back door".

I definitely wouldn't start inserting more than your prescribed dose...not cos its harmful to have more progesterone but because you should only take as administered and should speak with your clinic before taking more.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi 
I agree with Minxy. I used to do 'front door' and was advised by clinic to lie down for 10 mins after to make sure the hormones had time to absorb without risk of the pessary falling out. By tx no. 2 I switched to the back door because I found it much less messy, and no need to lie down after.
Good luck!


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

This is really useful - I didn;t realise the progesterone was absorbed so quickly - what's coming out is just gunk, and probably more than half an hour after i put it in, so I don't think I should be worried!


----------

